# mag tv no picture



## lacam5 (Nov 5, 2009)

have a 2 yr old mag tv ma-32ef1ac, have audio but no picture, customer service no help at all. any solutions other than buy new tv? Thanks


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Did they have you reset it? If not try this: unplug it for 30 minutes - actually pull the plug out from the wall. Then - while still unplugged - hold the power button in for 30 seconds. Then plug it back in and press and hold the power button for another 30 seconds. Now try turing it on the normal way. The reason you did all that is because I don't know how your TV is set so one of those should cover it.

Does it work now?

I assume they had you check to make sure the source worked by hooking up a known good TV to it.

Does it respond at all if you cycle through the inputs? How about when you press "menu"? Maybe the brightness has just been turned all the way down...Don't laugh I'm sure its happened more than a few times. 

Maybe others have ideas or experience with that unit. :4-dontkno


----------



## lacam5 (Nov 5, 2009)

Tried unplugging it and holding power button, no luck on either. Brought it to repair shop...seems to be a lamp issue...hoping not more $ than the tv cost


----------

